# Pregnant after stillbirth, full of worry!!!



## beckybrom

I Posted this in a different forum but then realised about this one, hope i get more advice here 

Hello, i'm new to this kind of thing, haven't wrote on any forums before but just thought i would share my story.

Im 20 years old and in January 2011 i discovered i was pregnant with my first child. Me and my partner where very exited along with all of our friends and family. The months passed and i came closer to my due date, every hospital visit/midwife appt passed and everything with me and baby where fine. When i was 31 weeks i went for a 4d bonding scan to hopefully see our son (who he looked more like, extra reasurrance etc.) and the lady said everything seemed fine, normal amount of fluid etc just that baby was lying in an awkward position facing inwards so couldn't get a clear picture of him. A bottle of lukozade, 2 chocolate bars, a hot chocolate and a short walk later he still hadn't moved. £60 out of pocket but still got half good pics so wasnt really too bothered just thought i had an awkward baby on my hands. Two weeks later i had a routine midwife appt, i got on the table but she couldn't find heartbeat, also she tested my urine and i had 3+ protein. She advised me to go straight to hosp when by the time i got there everything was already set up (room, scanning machine) which felt like an hour long scan doctor gave a little shake of her head and we knew he had gone. i wasn't allowed to go home then come back deciding when i wanted to give birth as i was extremley ill as well without even knowing, as this was my first pregnancy i thought "this was just what being pregnant feels like" but i was wrong. I was rushed into a delivery room hooked up to more machines than i could count given more drugs than i was aware of to try and get my blood pressure down which was in the regions of 190/101 (very high)and was told that because of this and the swelling they couldnt get a line in my vein to administrate drugs so i would have to get a catheter line inserted into the large central vein in my neck. It took 3 days to finally stable my blood pressure and after 12 hours of labour Alfie Dean Cooper was born on 29th July 2011 at 1:00pm weighing 4lbs 5 and a half ounces and was the most beautiful thing ive ever seen in my life.

4 months down the line, me and my partner are still grieving over him and last week i missed my period. i did a preg test in the afternoon after i had been out to buy one and the 2 lines where there, one was faint but it was there and gradually got darker. i decided to do one again after i got up the next morning but the line was the same, still quite faint. i thought it could of been to do with the test i used as they where only cheap ones. i have got a doctors appointment tommorow to be reffered to the hospital but im still really worried i dont know wether they will have me in straight away for a ultrasound or make me wait another 8 weeks like normal, i think i will go mad if i have to wait that long.

sorry if its abit long but i would love to hear what anybody has to say if they have been through the same thing and what the procedure was for them next time they got preg with hospital visits, scans etc.

Thanks for taking time to read through my story and ill be intrested in what everybody who reads this has to say


----------



## Becktoria

Hi becky after reading this I had to post. I too had a stillborn baby at 36 weeks in July due to placenta abruption. Just like you everything was fine at all midwife appts etc. started to get what I thought was labour pains rang hospital, got babysitter sorted for my 4 year old daughter, was about to leave for hospital and all if a sudden a huge gush, thought this was my waters but when I looked down it was a pool of blood. I knew from that point my baby was gone. Ambulance come and had scan and told the horrific news. Went on to have my daughter 8 hours later. She was just beautiful. Nobody could tell me why this happened. Just like you again, I recently missed my period, was getting cramping so thought af would arrive. Took test on Friday and negative, decided to take another on the Saturday and faint positive. Took another yesterday definitely positive! I'm so petrified of being pregnant I'm completely paranoid about everything. Been having lots of cramps on left side so thinking the worst at min, been hospital did scan but too early to see anything. Had bloods done and will get th done again in few days. So scared its an ectopic but have no other symptoms apart from that. I know exactly what you are going through so message me anytime. I was told while I was ttc that I wud have routine scans and appts with consultant throughout next pregnancy. Wishing you lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## Becktoria

Apart from my husband not told a soul that I'm pregnant, so scared if anything happening, just hope this is not a etopic will know more in few days. Wishing you lots of luck with your rainbow baby xxxxx


----------



## gumb69

didn't want to r&r
just wishing you a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## beckybrom

Becktoria said:


> Apart from my husband not told a soul that I'm pregnant, so scared if anything happening, just hope this is not a etopic will know more in few days. Wishing you lots of luck with your rainbow baby xxxxx

hi bectoria i feel exactly the same as you, i am so scared im having a ectopic preg or im going to have a misscarrige i just feel i need an ultrasound asap for reasurrance. obviously it wont stop the worrying because ill just find something else to worry about haha. i have a drs appt tommorow and im going to ask if there is anything i can do for a ultrasound as soon as. im around 5 weeks now so there will be a flicker of a heartbeat and tbh that is all i need to see atm


----------



## angelbabymum

Hi,

So sorry for your loss. We lost our daughter at full term in June 2010. Sadly she only lived two hours. It was just awful.

I'm now pregnant and due soon and I still worry. I don't think the worry ever goes away.

I think with your history they will have you in to do a scan quicker than normal, they did with me. They have been really good to me this time and I have had a lot of scans for reassurance.

I really hope all goes well and everything is okay for you.

Take care.

xxxx


----------



## beckybrom

ty i hope so ive just got to wait until tommorow now to see what dr says no doubt i wont be getting any sleep tonight x


----------



## feeble

Hello there x I lost my baby at an earlier gestation 23 weeks, in a routine scan, I am now pregnant again x. My consultant has been very kind and understanding, I asked for a scan at5 weeks but she said that because often they can't see anything, its best to wait until 7isj weeks to save on any unnecessary worry. 

My scan is on Thursday and I am terrified... 

I just want to wish you the best, I feel we have months of worry ahead of us but we can only pray they will be successful pregnancies, and support each other best as we can x 

I will have scans at 7/12/16/20/23 weeks and they may do one at 27 weeks too, I am hoping I will be feeling movement by then though x


----------



## beckybrom

feeble said:


> Hello there x I lost my baby at an earlier gestation 23 weeks, in a routine scan, I am now pregnant again x. My consultant has been very kind and understanding, I asked for a scan at5 weeks but she said that because often they can't see anything, its best to wait until 7isj weeks to save on any unnecessary worry.
> 
> My scan is on Thursday and I am terrified...
> 
> I just want to wish you the best, I feel we have months of worry ahead of us but we can only pray they will be successful pregnancies, and support each other best as we can x
> 
> I will have scans at 7/12/16/20/23 weeks and they may do one at 27 weeks too, I am hoping I will be feeling movement by then though x

hiya yes im hoping for a scan in around 2 weeks, your a few weeks ahead of me im seeing my dr in the morning and hopefully some of my questions will be answered, if not hopefully it wont be long until i see my consultant and that we both sail through our pregnancies without any problems x


----------



## feeble

Your consultant will be understanding I am sure, if they aren't, ask for a new one! My baby died due to having the cord wrapped tightly around her neck, no way they could havr prevented it or ever prevent it happening again but they are still letting me have lots of extra scans for my peace of mind x. I hope you get similar care I really really do x


----------



## lizbif

I am in the same boat! I had a still birth due to a cord accident at 23 weeks in June 2011. I had no idea anything was wrong, and had gone in for a scan. I am 19 weeks pregnant now, and am so nervous!! I am not sure if I will be able to relax during this pregnancy. Just know that you aren't alone!


----------



## beckybrom

its just so scary once again, even more so that first being pregnant. Yes you know what to expect but at the same time your expecting alot of bad things to happen that probaly never will, constantly worrying thinking the worst, and it dosent do any justice for your blood pressure.


----------



## ann89

I lost my daughter fullterm to a subgleal hemorrage, cord wrapped around her neck, she had low plateletts because mine were low :( And I'm newly pregnant. I understand your fears.


----------



## PoodleMommy

BeckyBrom, I am SO sorry for your loss!! How devastating!! 

I have to ask... did they diagnose you with pre-eclampsia? because with your high blood pressure, protein in urine, swelling, etc., it sounds pretty clear that that's what you had but that it went undiagnosed. For this pregnancy, please discuss pre-eclampsia with your doctor and if possible, see a maternal fetal medicine specialists or perinatologist, and have them closely monitor you for pre-eclampsia.

Congratulations on your new pregnancy, btw! Although I haven't made it as far as you in a pregnancy before, I can understand the fears that come with a new pregnancy when you have loss in your past. I hope that with time, and with closer monitoring, you'll be able to start enjoying this pregnancy as soon as possible! :flower:


----------



## mumanddad

Im sorry for your loss hun, i lost my son at 43 weeks in jan 2008.

When i found out i was pregnant i was over the moon buy yet soooooooooo scared, i called my doctors and i was booked in to see the mw straight away and also i had a scan booked for me at 8 weeks. 

I am now seeing my consultant one week and mw the next till they deliever my baby to keep my mind at ease.

I wish you a happy healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## beckybrom

poodlemommy, i was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia when they found out that our son had left us, it was like it came out of no where up until my 32 week checkup me and baby where fine. At midwife appt they couldnt find heartbeat, had 3+ protein in urine and blood pressure was extremely high. Its strange how i didnt even feel ill until i was in hospital with numerous different drugs pumping through my body xx


----------



## ladydray

Hi Becky...... I think im a similar gestation to you..... I lost Keilan in march 2010 at 33weeks.... this is our first rainbow and i wasnt going to get any extra care until 20weeks but luckily havin had the same midwife she booked me in for a scan last week which showed i was 9 weeks..... so so sorry for your loss of you little man :'( :hugs:


----------



## PoodleMommy

beckybrom said:


> poodlemommy, i was diagnosed with pre-eclampsia when they found out that our son had left us, it was like it came out of no where up until my 32 week checkup me and baby where fine. At midwife appt they couldnt find heartbeat, had 3+ protein in urine and blood pressure was extremely high. Its strange how i didnt even feel ill until i was in hospital with numerous different drugs pumping through my body xx

This is why pre-eclampsia is the scariest thing ever... it can happen so quickly and as you tragically experienced, can have devastating results... how often had your mw been checking your BP and protein in urine? every 2 weeks, every 4 weeks, etc.?

Hopefully they will monitor much more closely than that this time, and I would also recommend getting a home blood pressure monitor so you can check it daily. There are also protein test strips where you can check for proteinuria at home. The instant you get a high reading, I would get checked out immediately. Like you said, you can walk around with full-blown pre-eclampsia and not feel ill at all! That's why it's so good to be able to monitor for the two big symptoms (high BP and proteinuria) yourself daily after you hit 20 weeks, if possible.

Again, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful precious baby. Here's hoping your next pregnancy will end on a much happier note! They say pre-eclampsia is more common in first-time pregnancies, so your odds are already better!


----------



## beckybrom

I was seeing midwife and getting urine checked every 2 weeks but at the time i had to move doctors as i moved house and i waited 3 weeks to see my new midwife, a month earlier i was woken up in the middle of the night with very bad pain around my ribs, i couldnt even move, i told my consultant at next appnt and he told me to go straight to A&E next time i get it, when i was around 30 weeks i got it again and went to A&E (not knowing their was one in the liverpool womens hospital especially for pregnant women i went to my nearest hosp) they checked my bloods my blood pressure was abit high and i asked the nurse about it but she told me i only had to worry if it was too low (stupid right?) pregnant scared and confused i didnt think too much about it i just wanted to get home after waiting 2 hours to be seen, spent an hour in the emergency room and waiting another 3 hours for my bloods. a week later i had a 4d scan and the woman told me everything was fine just he was lying in an awkward position so couldnt really see much on the moniter i tried my hardest to get him to move drinking sugary drinks and eating choc etc.. but nothing happend then 2 weeks later had my mw appt and he was gone xx


----------



## ann89

beckybrom said:


> I was seeing midwife and getting urine checked every 2 weeks but at the time i had to move doctors as i moved house and i waited 3 weeks to see my new midwife, a month earlier i was woken up in the middle of the night with very bad pain around my ribs, i couldnt even move, i told my consultant at next appnt and he told me to go straight to A&E next time i get it, when i was around 30 weeks i got it again and went to A&E (not knowing their was one in the liverpool womens hospital especially for pregnant women i went to my nearest hosp) they checked my bloods my blood pressure was abit high and i asked the nurse about it but she told me i only had to worry if it was too low (stupid right?) pregnant scared and confused i didnt think too much about it i just wanted to get home after waiting 2 hours to be seen, spent an hour in the emergency room and waiting another 3 hours for my bloods. a week later i had a 4d scan and the woman told me everything was fine just he was lying in an awkward position so couldnt really see much on the moniter i tried my hardest to get him to move drinking sugary drinks and eating choc etc.. but nothing happend then 2 weeks later had my mw appt and he was gone xx

I had HELLP syndrome which is a form of preeclampsia. And some of your story sounds similar to mine. I also had high blood pressure but also have low blood platelets and I had really bad pain in my ribs also where I couldn't move also... Turns out the pain in my ribs was my liver enzymes running high.


----------



## beckybrom

i also had low platelets but they went back to normal shortly after being discharched from hosp. Community midwife also said i was borderline anemic (sorry for spelling) but hosp didnt give me any medication for it neither xx


----------



## ann89

beckybrom said:


> i also had low platelets but they went back to normal shortly after being discharched from hosp. Community midwife also said i was borderline anemic (sorry for spelling) but hosp didnt give me any medication for it neither xx

Yep if you have hellp your platelets are only low during pregnancy and then after you deliver your platelets go back to normal. I wonder if you had hellp you should look it up.


----------

